# airsoft guns



## sportsman18 (Jan 18, 2005)

I've been looking at airsoft guns but really dont know what to look for in the gun. Im interesting in getting one and was wondering what you have and what is a good gun but not to spendy at all.


----------



## jhamzhie1089 (May 9, 2005)

Are you looking to be real active in airsoft or are you just gonna play around with friends?


----------



## sportsman18 (Jan 18, 2005)

Just to mess around with friends and buddies.


----------



## oklahomawatrfwlr (Jan 31, 2005)

man those things used to be the BOMB~! Yeah until u get shot by one in the EYE!!! i don't want to name anyone but you know who you are.


----------



## sportsman18 (Jan 18, 2005)

Do you just get a 15.00 - 25.00 dollar gun just to mess around with or what?


----------



## jhamzhie1089 (May 9, 2005)

I got just like a 55 dollar one, but mine is fully automatic and it also has a scope (which is worthelss). Ive had the gun for 3 years now and his hasent acted up with me yet.


----------



## oklahomawatrfwlr (Jan 31, 2005)

55 bucks for a freakin airsoft gun?!!!?! Who needs one that much?


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

oklahomawatrfwlr said:


> man those things used to be the BOMB~! Yeah until u get shot by one in the EYE!!! i don't want to name anyone but you know who you are.


Who the hell would do something like that???????????? :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll:         :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll:


----------



## oklahomawatrfwlr (Jan 31, 2005)

hmmmmm i wonder......


----------



## DutyHonorCountryUSMC (Jun 23, 2005)

Yes, the 9.99-19.99 airsoft guns are worth it from wally-world(walmart) but they are spring shot, but after you get it, it at least wont cost you anymore money. They are single shot, so make sure your friends have at least relatively same kind. Also, BUY A PAINTBALL MASK-$20. Its like paintball, cept u can play inside :evil: muwahaha


----------



## 4star (Sep 11, 2005)

I'm kind of into airsoft i have a $64 gun. Its a springer though which sucks but its full rifle length and kind of heavy. If you really get into airsoft you should go to the Minnesota Airsoft Association.

http://mnairsoft.org/


----------



## 87012ga (Oct 1, 2005)

oklahomawatrfwlr said:


> man those things used to be the BOMB~! Yeah until u get shot by one in the EYE!!! i don't want to name anyone but you know who you are.


yeah air soft wars are fun until u get hit in the eye, lip, or forhead then it just freakin hurts :sniper:


----------



## ProtectionAgainstElements (Oct 2, 2005)

*I just found this topic and wow. I can relly relate here is my list of airsoft guns.

1. airsoft-glock .40 cock back - I got two 2 of them. $20

2. airsoft- Deagle- Desert Eagle - My favorite most accurate gun cock-back $25 good deal it's really a great gun. I recomend it.

3. -Semi auto-$35-backspin

4. F4 auto, 3 round burst, single - $65 - backspin

They all are spring except #4 and shoot well. Springs are more reliabale

ONE BIG NOTE TRY TO AVOID GUNS WITH BACKSPIN THEY ARE LESS ACCURATE TAKE MY WORD FOR IT! 
:sniper: Stay safe wear eye protection.*


----------



## 4star (Sep 11, 2005)

ProtectionAgainstElements said:


> *
> ONE BIG NOTE TRY TO AVOID GUNS WITH BACKSPIN THEY ARE LESS ACCURATE TAKE MY WORD FOR IT!
> :sniper: Stay safe wear eye protection.*


*

Backspin is caused by the hop up. It makes the bb spin so the bb travels further. If its not accurate your hop up setting is off.*


----------



## ProtectionAgainstElements (Oct 2, 2005)

> Backspin is caused by the hop up. It makes the bb spin so the bb travels further. If its not accurate your hop up setting is off.


Ok so how do I set my Hop-Up setting? Please respond


----------



## 4star (Sep 11, 2005)

Some guns have hop up adjusters and some other guns you just have to take a apart.


----------



## Lost Hunta (Aug 11, 2005)

the reason the bbs are less accurate is A. Them $40 or less rifle types are junk and B. the hop-up is designed for .2gr bbs not the more common and cheaper .12grs. Quality airguns cost $80 or more AEGs are quite expensive $200 or upwards of $500. the only good airguns under $40 are pistols made by UHC, Soft Air, KWC, Tokyo Mauri, and a couple others. CYMA and its realtive companies are all junkie loaner guns.
http://www.airsoftforum.com/board/index.php? here
s a good airsoft forums.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

Depends man if you want a springer Or Auto or Gas

i have a DPMS Assault M16 shoots 350 FPS and costed 96 total from airsoftatlanta.com


----------



## Lost Hunta (Aug 11, 2005)

yea that too but still, a good springer= $70-100+ AEGs= $220-400+ and gas is usually only pistols as far as i know and go up to $100 or so.


----------



## sharpshooter_boss (Oct 26, 2005)

Yeah, they can be pretty fun on the weekends or whatever. If you want somehting pretty cheap to just fool around with, go to cheaperthandirt.com and look at their full-auto mini guns. i have the mini mp5 and it will leave welts if you are too close. The only other one's I would check out there are the full size full-auto's they should say that they come with 2 rechargable batteries or something like that.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

Well they make gas rifles such as MP40's that shoot like hell....they're all mostly blow back so there the most realistic gun on the market, although theres not many pistols would be the way to go with gas. For spring Super 9's are a good gun....along with any M16 that shoots 300fps or more. As for Electric Tokyo Maruez and Classic Army are really superb guns and can range in price from $200-$1,000....

Breakdown of Feet Per Sec or FPS
Springers 50-500
Gas- 150-600
Electric(all about spring and battery power here but,) 50-500

Hope i helped ya out


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

Think of how many decoys y'all could buy for the money that it takes for some of those airsoft guns. Guys believe me, you won't be using them forever, so I'd strongly advise not spending a lot of money on them. Because they will break, and it sucks when that happens.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

yep im done buying the airsoft stuff im into hunting now and hunting is a lifetime commitment


----------



## gooseboy (Sep 13, 2005)

Just buy a pistol like a tanfoglio wittnes (1911) i been shot in the eye a couple times and it hurts so wear sunglasses.


----------



## airsoft13 (Jun 12, 2006)

gooseboy said:


> Just buy a pistol like a tanfoglio wittnes (1911) i been shot in the eye a couple times and it hurts so wear sunglasses.


Definately great advice. The 1911 is a great pistol and it is cheap (19.99 on shortyusa.com) It will work for years if you treat it correctly and is perfect for just fooling around with and having a little fun.

:sniper:


----------



## VivaLaMike47 (Aug 14, 2006)

You can just go on ebay and buy a pistol for under 10 dollars.


----------



## bluenwhite (Aug 1, 2006)

best gun hands down is a utg shotgun they have adjustable hop-up and 280 fps in white bbs


----------



## not2muchxperience (Dec 14, 2006)

You all can't complain about injuries until you've been shot UP THE NOSE.....it hurts really bad. I would suggest the Wal-Mart stingers for $16. whatever you do, try to avoid the spring rifle by stinger because I had one for just 2 days when it snapped. I didnt mistreat it, it fell apart in my hands.


----------



## coltin01 (Dec 7, 2006)

i have a airsoft shotgun and a fully auto m16 and a couple pistols that i bought off of amazon for around 89 all together (includes shipping) oh and a shoulder holster and extra mags, just search around on amazon


----------



## not2muchxperience (Dec 14, 2006)

Nice pack! Have you had any success with finding a scope/sights for the shotgun? My friend made his own and they turned out real accurate.


----------



## not2muchxperience (Dec 14, 2006)

oklahomawatrfwlr said:


> man those things used to be the BOMB~! Yeah until u get shot by one in the EYE!!!


Yeah i caught and re-used a pellet in my eye last night...no lie, i swear


----------



## squirrel sniper101 (Nov 13, 2006)

make sure you always play with eye pertection or youll learn the hard way like i did


----------



## Woogie_man (Nov 18, 2006)

why the hell are you wearing sunglasses when you airsoft... you deserve to get hurt...... it is people like you that give this sport a bad rap.. you should only wear proper glasses.. and no sunglasses wont cut it. You should wear ANSI rated lenses.

And yes the cheap guns are fun but they suck. And yes they do have gas rifles that are fast. I have a gas rifle that shoots at 550 fps with red gas, a spring rifle that shoots at 450 fps, an SL8 that shoots at 345 fps, and two gas pistols that shoot at 300 and 325 fps.

So yes you can get really nice guns and really crappy guns. But always wear the proper eye wear...


----------



## squirrel sniper101 (Nov 13, 2006)

i agree with woogie man.
i dont usually wear glasses i wear a paintball mask because i go into huge battles and people have good guns that are powerful.


----------



## coyote22 (Nov 3, 2007)

i hate airsoft paintball is way better
it takes more skill to play paintball


----------



## Steelpuck18 (Sep 16, 2008)

id go with paintball instead, its worth the extra $$$$.


----------



## blowgunner62 (Nov 23, 2008)

I use regular shop saftey goggles, not glasses, but the kind that covers all the way around the eyes. They cost about $2 a pair, and they will stand up to any airsoft bb. Wal-Mart also has some specialy made airsoft goggles for about $5 but I wear prescription glasses under the goggles, and they don't fit under the special airsoft goggles.


----------



## blowgunner62 (Nov 23, 2008)

P.S.
For a spring gun, I love the Taurus PT111. ($14)

In electric, I'd go for a cheap full-auto. ($18-$30)


----------

